# Saw an interesting technique on a Video Podcast



## Geophyrd (May 31, 2011)

Using the PSI pen blank vise, the speaker used a pencil tight in the chuck to center the vise_ (closing the vise around the pencil) _and then clamped it down hard.  He removed the pencil and voila, perfect centering.

I tried it, it works, but you really have to tighten the drill press mount hard and I had to destroy the pencil to get it out.  Wondering what else I can use that's straight but that I can get out without destroying.


----------



## Geophyrd (May 31, 2011)

I'm not discounting that this may be the very way the vice is meant to be used.  I've just never seen it or done it this way before.


----------



## toddlajoie (May 31, 2011)

A nice solid straight metal rod should do the same and survive much better than a soft, mushy pencil...


----------



## juteck (May 31, 2011)

I just use the drill bit...with the drill press OFF...

Lower the quill, tighten the vise around the drill bit and clamp the vise down to the drill press table. Loosen the vise from the drill bit, then raise the quill.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 1, 2011)

A large drill bit, or a short piece of 1/2" or bigger dowel rod should work well, too.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 1, 2011)

Just one more reason to get some transfer punches! I have some, but I NEVER need them for pen disassembly!


----------

